# Sony AV70B CD Player



## edrubins (Aug 10, 2004)

*Sony CD Player*

I just purchased a Sony CD player for my wife's '96 Sentra. The Sony part number is CDX-SN11W, Nissan part number is B8182-C9970. It came with the DIN cable to plug into the radio, but no power cable. There doesn't seem to be any extra connectors behind the dash. There are two connectors on the back of the unit which look like they could be power oonnectors. One is a flat connector that is screwed onto the back with two wires (one white, one gray) going back into the unit. The other is a four pin connector mounted internally. Does anyone know which of these two connectors is for power, and which pin is which?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You should get yourself the wiring harness for that car. Thats got all the wire connections that you need.


----------



## edrubins (Aug 10, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> You should get yourself the wiring harness for that car. Thats got all the wire connections that you need.


I'm not sure which wiring harness you mean. If it's the body's harness, I would have thought the plug would have been hanging loose. That's what I expected to find. I managed to get in touch with someone at Sony who located the cable I need. Cost was $15 including shipping. I should have it in a week or so and hopefully that will solve the problem.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The wiring harness I was referring to is an harness that hooks up aftermarket head units to your stock wiring. That includes all the wires for the speakers, power, and memory.


----------



## edrubins (Aug 10, 2004)

I always thought the aftermarket harnesses mimicked the connectors on the OEM units to allow the OEM wiring harness to connect as if the head were OEM unit.

The Sony cable came today. It's a fifteen foot job with what look like 15 pin DIN connectors on both ends. Don't think it's what I had in mind. 

I'll have to pull the units when wifey gets home and look again. I must be missing something.


----------

